# Happy Birthday to a gorgeous older man x



## lazydays (Mar 1, 2014)

Denise's beautiful Milburn is celebrating his 17th Birthday today. For those of you not following our Facebook post I though I'd share her post with you so you can see this amazing guy.

"Today is a very special day here. Mr Milburn is seventeen. Its a day we didn't think we were going to see back in January when he was so ill, but he's a little fighter and here he is.

Happy Birthday to our beautiful special boy"

For me?

















Tough day! 









Happy Birthday lovely x


----------



## Shikoku (Dec 16, 2013)

17! He doesn't look that old, bless him. 
Happy birthday beautiful x


----------



## Honeys mum (Jan 11, 2013)

Happy birthday lovely boy, may you have many more.
Love the cake.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Wow, he still looks like a youngster, Happy Birthday Milburn x


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Happy Birthday gorgeous Millburn xx


----------



## huckybuck (Jan 17, 2014)

He certainly doesn't look 17 and I love the fact that he's had a proper cake - just wonderful!!

Happy birthday handsome boy!!!


----------



## Britt (May 18, 2014)

Happy Birthday Milburn!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Happy birthday kitty...


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

*Happy 17th Birthday *
*handsome Mr Milburn  *

*Big congratulations on your special day *

**

*I hear you've had the purrfect day playing chase and now you're taking it easy *

*Lots of love*

*Me, Frank, Seb & Ro*

*Xxx xxX*
​


----------



## slartibartfast (Dec 28, 2013)

Happy birthday!!! And many happy returns!!!


----------



## idris (Feb 19, 2015)

Many many happy returns


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Happy Birthday Milburn and may you have many more of them.








love Sylv and Dylan


----------



## MinkyMadam (Apr 12, 2014)

Happy birthday Mr Milburn!! You're looking especially youthful and handsome for a 17 year old. Hugs & purrs x


----------



## Amin (Jul 31, 2009)

All the best to Milburn, 17 Wow, you don't look it chap !!

Well, here's to another 17 years :Cat Happy Birthday Dude.

From, Indie, Bertie and Hamish moose :Kiss


----------



## cuddlycats (Nov 4, 2013)

happy birthday handsome


----------



## smoking guns (Feb 24, 2015)

Doesn't look 17 at all, must be all the face creams! Happy belated birthday.


----------



## JaimeandBree (Jan 28, 2014)

Happy belated birthday Milburn, you gorgeous chap! Seventeen years Young - you certainly don't look your age!:Kiss


----------

